# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون حماية البيئة

## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الأول - مبادئ أساسية وأحكام عامة*

المادة 1- يحدد هذا القانون الإطار القانوني العام لتنفيذ سياسة حماية البيئة الوطنية بهدف الوقاية من كل أشكال التدهور والتلوث والأذية وكبحها وتعزيز الاستعمال المستدام للموارد الطبيعية وتأمين إطار حياة سليمة ومستقرة بيئياً. 

المادة 2- لغايات هذا القانون، يقصد بعبارات: 
أ - بيئة: المحيط الطبيعي (أي الفيزيائي والكيميائي والبيولوجي) والإجتماعي الذي تعيش فيه الكائنات الحية كافة ونظم التفاعل داخل المحيط وداخل الكائنات وبين المحيط والكائنات. 
ب - الفحص البيئي المبدئي: دراسة أولية تهدف إلى تحديد الآثار البيئية المحتملة لمشروع ما بغية تحديد مدى ضرورة إجراء دراسة تقييم أثر بيئي للمشروع. 
ج - تقييم الأثر البيئي: تحديد وتقدير وتقييم آثار مشروع ما على البيئة وتعيين التدابير اللازمة للتخفيف من الآثار السلبية وزيادة الآثار الإيجابية على البيئة والموارد الطبيعية وذلك قبل إعطاء القرار بالموافقة على المشروع أو رفضه. 
د- خطة الإدارة البيئية: مجموعة التدابير التخفيفية ووسائل الرصد والمراقبة والإجراءات المؤسساتية المتخذة خلال إنشاء أو تشغيل أو تفكيك المشروع والتي من شأنها إلغاء الآثار البيئية السلبية او تخفيفها إلى المستويات المقبولة محلياً إن وجدت وإلا وفقاً لمعايير الأمم المتحدة. 
تعتبر "خطة الإدارة البيئية" جزءاً لا يتجزأ من تقرير "تقييم الأثر البيئي" وتقرير "الفحص البيئي المبدئي". 
هـ - التنوع البيولوجي: تباين الكائنات العضوية الحية المستمدة من المصادر كافة بما فيها، ضمن أمور أخرى، النظم الإيكولوجية الأرضية والبحرية والأحياء المائية والمركبات الإيكولوجية التي تعد جزءاً منها وذلك يتضمن التنوع البيولوجي داخل الأنواع وبين الأنواع والنظم الإيكولوجية. 
و - الموارد الطبيعية: عناصر البيئة الآتية: الهواء، المياه، الأرض والكائنات الحية. 
ز - الأنظمة الإيكولوجية: ((Ecosysteme مجمع حيوي لمجموعات الكائنات الحية النباتية والحيوانية يتفاعل مع البيئة غير الحية باعتبار أنها تمثل وحدة إيكولوجية. 

المادة 3- لكل إنسان الحق ببيئة سليمة ومستقرة، ومن واجب كل مواطن السهر على حماية البيئة وتأمين حاجات الأجيال الحالية من دون المساس بحقوق الأجيال المقبلة. 

المادة 4- في إطار حماية البيئة وإدارة الموارد الطبيعية، على كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي، عام أو خاص أن يلتزم بالمبادئ الآتية: أ - مبدأ الاحتراس، الذي يقضي باعتماد تدابير فعالة ومناسبة بالاستناد إلى المعلومات العلمية وأفضل التقنيات النظيفة المتاحة الهادفة إلى الوقاية من أي تهديد بضرر محتمل وغير قابل للتصحيح يلحق بالبيئة. ب - مبدأ العمل الوقائي لكل الأضرار التي تصيب البيئة، من خلال استعمال أفضل التقنيات المتوافرة. ج - مبدأ " الملوث - يدفع " الذي يقضي بأن يتحمل الملوث تكاليف التدابير الوقائية ومكافحة التلوث وتقليصه. د - مبدأ الحفاظ على التنوع البيولوجي الذي يقضي بأن تتفادى النشاطات كافة إصابة المكونات المختلفة للتنوع البيولوجي بضرر. هـ - مبدأ تفادي تدهور الموارد الطبيعية، الذي يقضي بأن تتفادى كل النشاطات التسبب بأي أضرار غير قابلة للتصحيح للموارد الطبيعية كالماء والهواء والتربة والغابات والبحر والأنهر وغيرها. و - مبدأ المشاركة القاضي بأن: 1- يكون لكل مواطن حق الحصول على المعلومات المتعلقة بالبيئة، وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة المرعية الإجراء. 2- يسهر لكل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي، عام أو خاص، على سلامة البيئة، ويساهم في حمايتها وأن يبلغ عن أي خطر قد يهددها. ز - مبدأ التعاون، الذي يقضي بأن تتعاون السلطات العامة والمحلية والمواطنون على حماية البيئة على كل المستويات. ح - مبدأ أهمية المعيار العرفي في الوسط الريفي، الذي يقضي بوجوب الأخذ بهذا العرف في حال انتفاء النص. ط - مبدأ مراقبة التلوث الذي يهدف إلى الوقاية من التلوث والتحكم به في الأوساط البيئية كافة من ماء وهواء وتربة ونبات ونفايات بحيث لا تؤدي معالجة التلوث في الوسط البيئي إلى انتقال التلوث إلى وسط آخر أو التأثير عليه. ي - مبدأ الاعتماد على المحفزات الاقتصادية كأداة مراقبة وتنظيم من اجل التخلص من كل مصادر التلوث و /أو التخفيف منها وتعزيز سياسة التنمية المستدامة. ك - مبدأ تقييم الأثر البيئي كوسيلة للتخطيط والادارة من أجل مكافحة مصادر التلوث وتدهور الموارد الطبيعية أو تقليصها أو تصغير حجمها إلى أدنى حد. 


*الباب الثاني - تنظيم حماية البيئة*

*الفصل الاول - التخطيط البيئي*

المادة 5- 1- لغايات تطبيق هذا القانون، يضع وزير البيئة خطة أساسية لحماية البيئة بناء على إقتراح المجلس الوطني للبيئة، تقر الخطة بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة. 2- تخضع خطة حماية البيئة الأساسية إلى مراجعة دورية يقوم بها وزير البيئة كل سنتين بناء على اقتراح المجلس الوطني للبيئة، تقر التعديلات عليها بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزير البيئة. 3- تأخذ المراجعة التي تتم كل سنتين بالاعتبار بصورة خاصة النشاطات التي تقام من أجل البيئة، كما والأضرار التي تمس البيئة والمخاطر التي يتم التعرف إليها كما والتقدم الحاصل في الأبحاث العلمية والتكنولوجية. 


*الفصل الثاني - المجلس الوطني للبيئة*

المادة 6- ينشأ مجلس وطني للبيئة من أربعة عشر عضواً. يتم تأليف المجلس الوطني للبيئة وطريقة عمله بموجب مرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة، على أن يكون التمثيل مناصفة بين الوزارات المعنية بالبيئة وذوي العلاقة من القطاع الخاص (الجمعيات البيئية والخبراء البيئيين وأعضاء نقابات المهن الحرة). 

المادة 7- يتولى المجلس الوطني للبيئة، بالإضافة إلى المهام المناطة به بمقتضى قانون إحداث وزارة البيئة، المهام الإستشارية التالية: أ - التوصية بتحديد الأهداف والأولويات البيئية، وإقتراح التعديلات على السياسات البيئية. ب - تقييم النتائج البيئية لكل نشاط ذي علاقة بالموارد الطبيعية وإصدار التوصيات اللازمة. ج - تنسيق توجهات المؤسسات والإدارات والوزارات المعنية بحماية البيئة. د - التوصية بتعديل القوانين والأنظمة والمواصفات والمعايير والمقاييس النوعية الوطنية الخاصة بحماية البيئة وثوابتها. 


*الفصل الثالث - تمويل حماية البيئة*

المادة 8- يتم إنشاء صندوق وطني للبيئة يتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية وبالإستقلالين المالي والإداري ويخضع لرقابة ديوان المحاسبة المؤخرة ولوصاية وزير البيئة. 

المادة 9- تناط بالصندوق الوطني للبيئة المهام والصلاحيات التالية: أ - المساهمة في تمويل إجراءات الرقابة والاشراف على تطبيق هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية. ب - التوصية بشروط منح القروض المشار إليها في هذه المادة. ج - التوصية بمنح التدابير التحفيزية المشار إليها في المادة (20) من هذا القانون. د - دعم تطوير الأبحاث والتقدم التكنولوجي في أمور حماية البيئة. هـ - دعم وتشجيع النشاطات والمشاريع التنموية المستدامة الهادفة إلى حماية البيئة ومكافحة التصحر وتراجع الغابات وتآكل التربة وحماية التنوع البيولوجي. و - دعم المبادرات والنشاطات التي تقوم بها الجمعيات والمنظمات غير الرسمية. ز - المساهمة في النشاطات الوقائية التي لها أثر على البيئة عامة. ح - منح قروض بشروط تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزيري البيئة والمالية، لكل من يتولى نشاطاً من شأنه أن يحسن نوعية البيئة. 

المادة 10- 1) - تتكون واردات الصندوق الوطني للبيئة من: أ - مساهمة مالية سنوية تلحظ في قوانين الموازنة العامة وتحدد وفقاً لحاجاته. ب - الرسوم الخاصة بحماية البيئة التي تفرض بموجب هذا القانون أو بقوانين خاصة. ج - الإعانات والمنح والهبات والوصايا التي تقدم له لا سيما من الهيئات الوطنية والأجنبية الرسمية والخاصة بهدف حماية البيئة وتنميتها. د - الغرامات والتعويضات التي يحكم بها أو يتفق عليها بشأن الأضرار التي تصيب البيئة تطبيقاً لأحكام هذا القانون والمصالحات التي تجري بشأنها. هـ - ريع وعائدات وفوائد أمواله. 2) تكون للصندوق موازنة خاصة وتعتبر أمواله أموالاً عامة. 3) تخصص موارد الصندوق في سبيل تحقيق أهدافه. 4) تعتبر الواردات وما تنتجه من عائدات وفوائد أموالاً للصندوق وتودع في حساب خاص في مصرف لبنان وفقاً لأصول تحدد في نظام الصندوق. 

المادة 11- إن كيفية تنظيم الصندوق الوطني للبيئة وأصول قيامه بمهامه يتم تحديدها بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري البيئة والمالية، ويجوز بالطريقة ذاتها تعديل نظام الصندوق وأصول قيامه بمهامه. 


*الفصل الرابع - آليات رقابة التلوث البيئي*

المادة 12- 1- بغية الوصول إلى مراقبة متكاملة للتلوث، تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة، معايير النوعية البيئية الوطنية كما وطرق منح التصاريح اللازمة، ومراقبة تطبيقها وأصول تقييم وضع البيئة وحمايتها. 2- يمكن لوزارة البيئة، لهذه الغاية، أن تستعين بأي خبير وطني أو دولي في عملية تحديد هذه المعايير الوطنية التي تتم مراجعتها دورياً. وذلك أخذاً بالاعتبار وضع المعارف العلمية والتقدم التكنولوجي والمعايير المتعارف عليها دولياً. 

المادة 13- يشمل تقييم وضع البيئة وحمايتها تنفيذ برامج إدارية بيئية تقوم بها المؤسسات المصنفة والمؤسسات الأخرى التي تقوم بنشاطات ملوثة، وبرامج رقابة ذاتية أو تدقيق بيئي، بهدف تقييم موضوعي ودوري لفعالية التدابير المتخذة في مجال مكافحة التلوث أو تقليصه وإعلام الرأي العام بنتائج هذه التدابير. 


*الباب الثالث - نظام المعلومات البيئية والمشاركة في إدارة البيئة وحمايتها*

*الفصل الاول - نظام المعلومات البيئية*

المادة 14- 1) يوضع نظام لإدارة المعلومات المتصلة بالبيئة وطرق حمايتها، يطبق بإشراف وزارة البيئة، على أن تحدد طرق تنظيم إدارة المعلومات البيئية بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة وإستشارة المجلس الوطني للبيئة. 2) لأي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي معني بالإدارة البيئية والتنمية المستدامة، حق ولوج نظام إدارة المعلومات البيئية، وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية. ولكل شخص أن يحصل على معلومات موضوعية تتعلق بوضع البيئة، بإستثناء المعلومات التي تتصل بالأمن القومي أو بالسرية المهنية. يجب أن تعطى هذه المعلومات ضمن مهلة شهر، وكل رفض لإعطاء المعلومات المطلوبة يجب أن يكون معللاً. 

المادة 15- تسهر وزارة البيئة على تطبيق نظم المعلومات والاستشارات والإنذار، المنصوص عليها في المعاهدات الدولية والإقليمية المتعلقة بالبيئة والتي إنضم إليها لبنان أو سينضم إليها. 

المادة 16- 1- على كل مؤسسة تربوية، ابتدائية، متوسطة، ثانوية، جامعية، عامة كانت أو خاصة، وعلى كل مؤسسة أكاديمية أخرى، أن تدخل ضمن منهاجها، برامج تربوية متعلقة بالبيئة. 2- تخضع البرامج المذكورة في البند الأول من هذه المادة لموافقة وزارة البيئة وفقاً لشروط تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة والوزراء المختصين. 

المادة 17- على المؤسسات العامة والخاصة العاملة في ميادين التعليم والتدريب والتربية والأبحاث والإعلام والثقافة، أن تتعاون مع وزارة البيئة والوزارات المختصة، على تطوير حملات إعلامية وحملات توعية حول حماية الأوساط البيئية والموارد الطبيعية وتطبيق تقنيات الوقاية. 
*الفصل الثاني - نظام المشاركة في إدارة البيئة*

المادة 18- تؤمن مشاركة المواطنين في إدارة البيئة وحمايتها عبر: 1- الولوج الحر إلى المعلومات البيئية وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة المرعية الإجراء. 2- وضع آليات إستشارية على المستويين الوطني والمحلي تضم مواطنين وجمعيات يعنون بشؤون البيئة. 3- تطوير التربية البيئية في النظام التربوي الوطني. 4- حملات توعية ومعلومات للمواطنين حول المسائل البيئية. 5- تنظيم نشاطات ذات مصلحة عامة في إطار الحماية البيئية. 6- تطوير التكنولوجيات الخاصة بإعادة التصنيع ومراكز التجميع والفرز والتخلص من النفايات، لا سيما على المستوى المحلي. 7- تحضير توجيهات باستعمال التكنولوجيات الخاصة والطاقة والمواد البديلة وبالمحافظة على الموارد الطبيعية ووضع مؤشرات متابعة تشجع الوقاية من التلوث والتقليل منه ومراقبته. 8- على كل شخص واجب إعلام وزارة البيئة عن كل ضرر قد يطال البيئة. 

المادة 19- تحدد بمراسيم تتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة، بعد إستطلاع رأي الوزارات المختصة، أصول تنفيذ نظام مشاركة المواطنين المذكور في المادة الثامنة عشرة من هذا القانون. 


*الفصل الثالث - التدابير التحفيزية*

المادة 20- 1) كل من يستعمل تجهيزات وتكنولوجيات تسمح بتفادي أو بتقليص أو بالقضاء على كل أشكال التلوث كما وبمعالجة النفايات وإعادة تصنيعها وإستعمالها، يستفيد من تخفيضات على الرسوم الجمركية المتوجبة على هذه التجهيزات والتكنولوجيات، بنسبة 50% (خمسين بالمئة) كحد أقصى وفقاً للشروط والأصول التي تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزيري البيئة والمالية. 2) كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يقوم بنشاطات تحافظ على البيئة يستفيد من تخفيضات على الضرائب التي تتناول هذه النشاطات، بنسبة 50% (خمسين بالمئة) كحد أقصى وفقاً للشروط والأصول التي تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزيري البيئة والمالية. 3) لمجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزيري البيئة والمالية والوزير المختص إعتماد كل تدبير تحفيزي إقتصادي أو مالي آخر. 


*الباب الرابع - تقييم الأثر البيئي*

المادة 21- على الجهات المعنية في القطاعين العام والخاص إجراء دراسات الفحص البيئي المبدئي أو تقييم الأثر البيئي للمشاريع التي قد تهدد البيئة، بسبب حجمها أو طبيعتها أو أثرها أو نشاطاتها. تراجع وزارة البيئة هذه الدراسات وتوافق عليها بعد التأكد من ملاءمتها لشروط سلامة البيئة وإستدامة الموارد الطبيعية. 

المادة 22- 1) إن كلمة "مشروع" تعني: أ - تنفيذ أشغال بناء أو سواها من الإنشاءات. ب - أية مداخلة في المحيط الطبيعي بما في ذلك تلك التي تتضمن أعمال استخراج أو إضافة الموارد الطبيعية. ج - أي إقتراح برنامج أو دراسة أو إستثمار أو تنظيم يطال منطقة لبنانية كاملة أو قطاع نشاط برمته. د - أي تعديل، إضافة، توسيع، إعادة تأهيل أو إقفال للنشاطات المشار إليها في الفقرات (أ)، (ب)، و(ج) من هذا البند. 2) يتم تحضير دراسة الفحص المبدئي أو تقييم الأثر البيئي على نفقة صاحب المشروع وحسابه. وكذلك جميع نفقات وتكاليف المراقبة. 

المادة 23- تحدد دقائق تطبيق هذا الباب وتوضع لائحة بالمشاريع الخاضعة لدراسة الفحص البيئي المبدئي ولائحة بالمشاريع الخاضعة لدراسة تقييم الأثر البيئي وتحدد رسوم وكلفة المراجعة المشار إليها في المادة الواحدة والعشرين بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري البيئة والمالية. 


*الباب الخامس - حماية الأوساط البيئية*

*الفصل الاول - حماية الهواء ومكافحة الروائح المزعجة*

المادة 24- 1) على كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي، عام أو خاص، في معرض ممارسة نشاطه، أن يلتزم بعدم إنبعاث أو تسرب ملوثات للهواء، بما فيها الروائح المزعجة أو الضارة، محظورة بمقتضى هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية وسائر القوانين السارية المفعول، أو بما يتجاوز الحدود القصوى المسموح بها والتي تحددها المعايير الوطنية لنوعية البيئة، مع الأخذ بالإعتبار نص الفقرة (د) من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون. 2) يحظر حيازة أو استعمال أو إستثمار آلات أو محركات أو مركبات ينتج عنها إنبعاث أو تسرب ملوثات للهواء، بما فيها الروائح المزعجة أو الضارة محظورة بمقتضى هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية وسائر القوانين السارية المفعول، أو بما يتجاوز الحدود القصوى المسموح بها والتي تحددها المعايير الوطنية لنوعية البيئة، مع الأخذ بالإعتبار نص الفقرة (د) من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون. 

المادة 25- 1) يجب عند حرق أي نوع من أنواع الوقود أو المحروقات أو غيرها، سواء في أغراض الصناعة أو توليد الطاقة أو أي غرض آخر، أن تبقى الإنبعاثات على مختلف أنواعها ضمن الحدود القصوى المسموح بها. 2) تحدد مواصفات المداخن وسواها من وسائل التحكم بالإنبعاثات على مختلف أنواعها المتسربة من عملية الإحتراق وفقاً للمعايير الوطنية لنوعية البيئة وذلك بالإضافة إلى الحدود القصوى المسموح بها. 

المادة 26- على كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي، عام أو خاص، وخاصة عند استعمال الآلات أو المحركات أو المعدات أو المركبات أو عند استخدام آلات التنبيه ومكبرات الصوت، أن يلتزم بعدم تجاوز الحدود القصوى المسموح بها لشدة الضجيج والتي تحددها المعايير الوطنية لنوعية البيئة، مع الأخذ بالإعتبار نص الفقرة (د) من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون. 

المادة 27- كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يخالف أحكام المواد 24 و25 و26 من هذا القانون، ينذر من قبل السلطة المحلية المختصة التي تتولى إبلاغ وزارة البيئة والوزارات أو الإدارات المختصة صورة عن الإنذار. إذا لم يتقيد المخالف بمضمون الإنذار خلال المهلة المحددة فيه، وكذلك في الحالات الطارئة، لوزير البيئة أن يتخذ كل التدابير القانونية الهادفة إلى وقف النشاط الملوث للبيئة الهوائية بعد تحديده. 

المادة 28- يحدد المرسوم المنصوص عليه في المادة الثانية عشرة من هذا القانون أصول مراقبة تطبيق أحكام المواد 24 و25 و26 و27 من هذا القانون. 

الفصل الثاني - حماية الساحل والبيئة البحرية من التلوث 


المادة 29- 1) تهدف حماية البيئة البحرية من التلوث إلى تحقيق الأغراض التالية: أ - حماية شواطئ الجمهورية اللبنانية ومواردها الطبيعية ومرافئها من مخاطر التلوث بجميع صوره وأشكاله. ب - حماية المياه الإقليمية اللبنانية الطبيعية الحية وغير الحية، من مخاطر التلوث بجميع صوره وأشكاله. 2) تتولى وزارة البيئة بالتنسيق مع وزارة الأشغال العامة والنقل والإدارات والجهات المختصة، كل فيما يخصه، تحقيق الأغراض المذكورة في البند (1) من هذه المادة، بما فيها خطط إدارة وحماية الشواطئ. 

المادة 30- 1) مع مراعاة أحكام المعاهدات الدولية والإقليمية التي إنضم إليها لبنان، يمنع منعاً باتاً كل تصريف أو غمر أو حرق في المياه الإقليمية اللبنانية لكل مادة من شأنها بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، أن: أ - تمس بصحة الإنسان وبالموارد الطبيعية البحرية. ب - تؤذي الأنشطة والكائنات البحرية، بما فيها الملاحة وصيد الأسماك والنباتات والطحالب. ج - تفسد نوعية المياه البحرية د - تقلص من القيمة الترفيهية ومن الإمكانيات السياحية للبحر وللشواطئ اللبنانية. 2) تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري البيئة والأشغال العامة والنقل لائحة بالمواد المشار إليها في البند الأول من هذه المادة. 

المادة 31- 1) لوزير الأشغال العامة والنقل، بالإستناد إلى دراسة الفحص البيئي المبدئي أو دراسة تقييم الأثر البيئي التي تتم وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية، أن يرخص بالتصريف وبالغمر أو بالحرق في المياه الإقليمية وفي جوف الأرض البحرية في المياه الإقليمية، لمواد لا تنتج عنها المحاذير المذكورة في المادة الثلاثين من هذا القانون، وبشروط تحول دون أن تتسبب العمليات المرخص بها بضرر للبيئة البحرية. 2) يحدد المرسوم المذكور في البند «1» من المادة الثلاثين من هذا القانون، شروط وإجراءات منح التصريحات المنصوص عليها في البند «1» من هذه المادة وإجراءات المراقبة كما وشروط تطبيق هذه الأحكام على عمليات التصريف والغمر والطمر والحرق. 

المادة 32- مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين والأنظمة النافذة والمعاهدات الدولية والإقليمية التي إنضم إليها لبنان، يحدد المرسوم المذكور في البند «2» من المادة الثلاثين، التدابير اللازمة للوقاية من كل تلوث بحري ناتج عن سفن أو ناقلات بحرية أو مركبات أو منشآت في المياه الإقليمية اللبنانية. 

المادة 33- مع مراعاة الأحكام النافذة المتعلقة بإشغال الأملاك العمومية، تمنع الأشغال على الأملاك العمومية البحرية أو النهرية التي تعرقل الولوج الحر إلى السواحل والشواطئ الرملية أو تؤدي إلى تآكل الموقع أو تدهوره أو تسبب تهديداً للمصالح المذكورة في البند «1» من المادة التاسعة والعشرين. 

المادة 34- تخضع المناطق الرطبة وأنظمتها الإيكولوجية لحماية خاصة تحدد شروطها بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزير البيئة، وتأخذ بالإعتبار دور هذه المناطق وأهميتها في الحفاظ على التنوع البيولوجي البحري و/أو النهري وعلى التوازنات البيئية الساحلية الشاملة. 


*الفصل الثالث - حماية البيئة المائية من التلوث*

المادة 35- 1) مع مراعاة الأحكام القانونية السارية المفعول والمتعلقة بالمحافظة على مياه الأملاك العمومية وإستعمالها، تخضع هذه المياه لتدابير الحماية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية، مع الأخذ بالإعتبار المعايير البيئية الوطنية، وذلك بغية: أ - حماية المياه السطحية والجوفية من مخاطر التلوث على أشكاله وإستعادة نوعية هذه المياه. ب - حماية التوازنات البيئية والمواقع الرطبة وأنظمتها الإيكولوجية. ج - تطوير وحماية الموارد الطبيعية وتقييمها باعتبارها موارد اقتصادية، وتأمين توزيعها بشتى استعمالاتها. 2) يحدد بقرار مشترك يصدر عن وزيري الطاقة والمياه والبيئة كل تدبير أو سياسة تهدف إلى تطوير إدارة متكاملة للموارد الطبيعية المتعلقة بالبيئة. 3) تطبق التدابير المشار إليها في البند /2/ من هذه المادة على كل تصريف أو إغراق أو رمي أو إيداع، مباشر أو غير مباشر، لمواد من شأنها أن تتسبب في تلوث المياه السطحية أو الجوفية، أو أن تزيد من تدهور نوعيتها بتعديل خصائصها الفيزيائية أو الكيميائية أو البيولوجية أو البكتريولوجية. 

المادة 36- تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة والوزير المختص، ضمن مهل يحددها هذا المرسوم: أ - أصول وضع جردة عامة لقياس مستوى تلوث المياه والينابيع والأنهر ومجاريها وضفافها والبحيرات والغدران والبحرات والمستنقعات وخزانات وشبكات توزيع مياه الشفة وأقنية الري، على أن يعاد النظر بهذه الجردة العامة كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك. ب - المعايير الوطنية والكيميائية والبيولوجية والبكتريولوجية التي يجب أن تتوافر في المياه والينابيع والأنهر ومجاريها وضفافها والبحيرات والغدران والبحرات والمستنقعات وخزانات وشبكات توزيع مياه الشفة وأقنية الري. ج - المعايير الوطنية للنوعية التي يجب أن تتوفر في المياه المخصصة للإستهلاك البشري ولسائر الإستعمالات. د - طرق تحليل ومراقبة الخصائص الفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية والبكتريولوجية والنوعية للمياه. هـ - إجراءات التصريف والطمر والاغراق والرمي والإيداع، المباشر أو غير المباشر، لمواد من شأنها أن تتسبب في تلوث المياه السطحية أو الجوفية، أو أن تزيد من تدهور نوعيتها بتعديل خصائصها الفيزيائية أو الكيميائية أو البيولوجية أو البكتريولوجية، وإجراءات مراقبة هذه العمليات. و - تدابير الحماية الخاصة التي يجوز لوزارة البيئة أو للسلطات المختصة أن تفرضها بهدف الوقاية أو الحد من كل ضرر يصيب البيئة المائية. ز - أصول إخضاع المنشآت القائمة لأحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية. 

المادة 37- مع مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة المرعية الاجراء، تخضع كل منشأة تتولى معالجة المياه لترخيص مسبق بمباشرة العمل يصدر عن وزير البيئة. تحدد المراسيم التطبيقية لهذا القانون أصول ومهل إخضاع المنشآت لأحكام هذه المادة. 


*الفصل الرابع - حماية البيئة الأرضية وجوف الارض*

المادة 38- تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة والوزراء المختصين: أ - شروط الحماية الخاصة التي تهدف إلى الحد من تدهور التربة وتآكلها ومكافحة التصحر وتلوث الأرض وجوف الأرض ومواردهما الطبيعية، والخسائر في الأراضي القابلة للزراعة. ب - التدابير التي تهدف إلى تشجيع الإستعمال الرشيد للأرض أو جوف الارض ومواردهما الطبيعية. ج - لائحة بالنشاطات التي بسبب طبيعتها أو أهميتها أو نتائجها، قد تتسبب بتلويث الأرض وجوف الأرض ومواردهما الطبيعية. د - أصول إخضاع النشاطات الآنفة الذكر للترخيص المسبق من وزارة البيئة. هـ - لائحة بالأسمدة ومبيدات الحشرات والأمراض التي يسمح باستعمالها بهدف حماية البيئة وجوف الأرض من كل ضرر قد يصيبها. و - أصول المراقبة والتدابير التي يمكن فرضها لتأمين حماية البيئة الارضية وجوف الارض من كل ضرر قد يصيبها. 

المادة 39- تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة والوزراء المختصين: أ - شروط تحديد أماكن وإنشاء مراكز التنقية ومكبات النفايات، على اختلافها، وشروط إستثمارها والمعايير التقنية الواجب إتباعها في هذه المراكز والمكبات وتحديد مصير النفايات المهملة وإجراءات مراقبة هذه الأحكام. ب - أصول إشراف وزارة البيئة على إجراءات المعالجة الكاملة للنفايات عملاً بأحكام هذا القانون والقانون رقم 64/88 الصادر بتاريخ 12/8/1988 (المحافظة على البيئة ضد التلوث من النفايات الضارة والمواد الخطرة) وقانون إحداث وزارة البيئة وتعديلاته. 

المادة 40- مع مراعاة أحكام القانون رقم 64/88 تاريخ 12/8/1988، تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزير البيئة: أ - لائحة بالنفايات الخطرة أو الضارة والتي تحتوي على مواد خطرة على الصحة والسلامة العامتين التي يمنع إستيرادها أو إدخالها أو تصريفها أو تخزينها أو إستعمالها أو التداول بها أو نقلها عبر الأراضي اللبنانية أو فيها. ب - لائحة بالنفايات المسموح إستيرادها وتصريفها وتخزينها وإستعمالها والتداول بها ونقلها عبر الأراضي اللبنانية وفيها. ج - طرق وشروط إستيراد المواد أو المنتوجات المولدة للنفايات، وإدخالها وتصريفها وحيازتها وإستعمالها والتداول بها ونقلها عبر الأراضي اللبنانية وفيها. 

المادة 41- مع مراعاة أحكام الباب السادس من هذا القانون، تخضع الأماكن المتضررة نتيجة لأعمال يتم القيام بها من دون التقيد بالأحكام القانونية والتنظيمية النافذة، والأماكن الملوثة بسبب المكبات البرية أو الطمر غير المسموح، لتدابير تهدف إلى القضاء على التلوث وتصحيح البيئة، وذلك على نفقة المسؤول عن هذه الأماكن بغية إعادتها قدر الإمكان إلى حالها الأصلية وفق ما تحدده وزارة البيئة. تحدد دقائق تطبيق هذه المادة في المراسيم التي تصدر في مجلس الوزراء تطبيقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 


*الفصل الخامس - المنشآت*

المادة 42- 1- على كل منشأة، أن تتوفر لديها إمكانيات مراجعة بيئية ومراقبة ذاتية بهدف القياس المنظم لإصداراتها الملوثة ونتائج أنشطتها على البيئة. 2- تخضع كل منشأة للتصريح المسبق بالإستثمار الذي يعين الحدود الخاصة لكل أنواع الإصدارات الملوثة، بما فيها تلك المتعلقة بمعالجة النفايات، والنتائج الأخرى لأنشطة المنشأة على البيئة، فضلاً عن شروط تنفيذ المراجعة البيئية والمراقبة الذاتية المشار إليهما في البند (1) من هذه المادة. 3- تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزير البيئة والوزراء المختصين، المعايير الوطنية الخاصة بكل فئة من فئات المنشآت، ودقائق تطبيق هذه المادة وأصول تطبيق أحكامها على المنشآت القائمة بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، وشروط وقف أو إغلاق أو شطب كل منشأة، عندما تشكل هذه المنشأة خطراً على البيئة لا يمكن للتدابير الملحوظة في هذا القانون تلافيه. 

المادة 43- عندما يكون إستثمار إحدى المنشآت المصنفة مصدر ضرر لأحد عناصر البيئة على السلطة المحلية أن تحيط وزارة البيئة علماً بالأمر لإجراء التحقيق المطلوب، وتنذر السلطة المحلية المستثمر بضرورة إتخاذ التدابير الضرورية كافة للوقاية من هذا الخطر أو للتخلص منه وذلك على نفقته الخاصة. وفي حال عدم إلتزام المستثمر بمضمون الإنذار خلال المهلة المحددة فيه، تطبق عليه التدابير والعقوبات المنصوص عليها في القوانين والأنظمة المرعية الإجراء. ولوزير البيئة المباشرة بأي تحقيق يرمي إلى مراقبة إنعكاس نشاط المنشأة على البيئة. وله، بعد إنذار المستثمر وبدون إنذار في الحالات الطارئة، أن يتخذ التدابير اللازمة لحماية البيئة، على نفقة المستثمر. تفرض وتحصل نفقات التحقيق والمراقبة والتدابير المتخذة وفقاً لقانوني المحاسبة العمومية وتحصيل الضرائب والرسوم المباشرة. يخضع الأشخاص المسؤولون عن مراقبة المنشآت المصنفة للسر المهني. 


*=الفصل السادس - المواد الكيميائية، الضارة و /أو الخطرة*

المادة 44- 1- مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين والأنظمة المرعية الإجراء، لا سيما القانون رقم 64/88 تاريخ 12 آب 1988 يخضع إستيراد أو إنتاج أو استخراج أو تحويل أو تسويق أو نقل أو حيازة أو استعمال أو إتلاف المواد الكيميائية الضارة و/أو الخطرة، التي بسبب تركيبتها وطبيعتها وآثارها، لا سيما السامة أو الإشعاعية، أو كميتها، تشكل أو قد تشكل خطراً على الصحة والسلامة العامتين وعلى البيئة عامة، لتصريح مسبق يمنح ضمن شروط تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير البيئة والوزراء المختصين، ولمراقبة وزارة البيئة. 2- تطبق أحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية على التركيبات المسوقة المصنوعة من المواد المذكورة في البند «1» من هذه المادة. 3- يتضمن هذا المرسوم: أ - لائحة بالمواد التي يكون إستيرادها أو إنتاجها أو إستخراجها أو تحويلها أو تسويقها أو حيازتها أو استعمالها أو إتلافها أو نقلها عبر الأراضي اللبنانية ممنوعاً أو خاضعاً للتصريح المسبق. ب - شروط وإجراءات ومهل منح التصريح المسبق. ج - شروط التصريف وإجراءاته لكل مجموعة من المنتوجات. د - شروط الإنتاج والخزن والتغليف والتصنيف والنقل والتسويق وإعادة التصنيع الخاصة بالمواد موضوع هذا الفصل. هـ - إجراءات المراقبة والتدابير التي يمكن فرضها لتأمين حماية البيئة، لا سيما في الحالات الطارئة. و - أصول تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل على المواد الكيميائية الضارة و/أو الخطرة الموجودة على الأراضي اللبنانية بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون. 4- لأجل تطبيق المرسوم المذكور في البند «1» من هذه المادة، تؤخذ بالإعتبار التوجيهات والمعايير التقنية المنسقة على المستوى الدولي من قبل المؤسسات المتخصصة. 

المادة 45- 1- مع مراعاة أحكام قانون العقوبات، وأحكام القانون رقم 64/88 تاريخ 12 آب 1988 عند مخالفة أحكام هذا الفصل، تضبط المواد الجرمية ويمكن ضبط وسيلة النقل وإقفال المؤسسة مؤقتاً. 2- خلافاً لأحكام الباب السادس من هذا القانون، عندما تشكل هذه المواد خطراً حقيقياً ومحدقاً، تتولى السلطات المحلية المختصة إتلافها أو إلغاء آثارها على نفقة صاحب هذه المواد وذلك بإشراف وزارة البيئة. تفرض وتحصل النفقات وفقاً لقانوني المحاسبة العمومية وتحصيل الضرائب والرسوم المباشرة. 


*الفصل السابع - الأذية الصوتية والضجيج*

المادة 46- تحدد بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزيرالبيئة والوزراء المختصين: 1- شروط تنظيم كل إصدار لضجيج أو لأصوات، قد يكون مضراً لصحة الإنسان أو قد يتسبب بإزعاج مفرط أو يمس بالبيئة، لا سيما الذي ينتج عن المنشآت والمركبات وسواها. 2- التدابير التي يمكن فرضها، لا سيما في الأحوال الطارئة، لمنع الأذية الصوتية والضجيج أو الحد من آثارهما السلبية. 


*الفصل الثامن - إدارة الموارد الطبيعية والمحافظة على التنوع البيولوجي*

المادة 47- تعتبر من المصلحة العامة حماية الطبيعة والوقاية من التصحر ومكافحته والمحافظة على الأجناس الحيوانية والنباتية ومساكنها وعلى التوازنات البيولوجية والأنظمة البيئية وعلى التنوع البيولوجي، في مواجهة كل أسباب التدهور والتلوث ومخاطر الزوال. 

المادة 48- 1- ترتكز إدارة الموارد الطبيعية والحفاظ على التنوع البيولوجي في لبنان على: أ - وضع جردة بالأجناس الحيوانية والنباتية الموجودة، وخاصة تلك المعرضة لخطر الزوال. ب - إخضاع كل نشاط من شأنه المساس بالبيئة لإعلام وزارة البيئة المسبق. ج - اقتراح خطط حماية مسكن الأجناس الحيوانية والنباتية وشروط حمايتها وتنميتها. د - اقتراح إنشاء حدائق وطنية ومحميات طبيعية ومناطق محمية واقتراح شروط حماية المواقع والمناظر الطبيعية. هـ - وضع نظام مراقبة لولوج الموارد البيولوجية والحيوية الوراثية واستعمالاتها وفقاً للاتفاقات والمعاهدات الدولية التي أبرمها أو يبرمها لبنان، وذلك بالإتفاق مع الوزارات المعنية. و - مشاركة المواطنين والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة في الحفاظ على التنوع البيولوجي والاستعمال المستدام للموارد الطبيعية. 2- تحدد بمراسيم تتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير البيئة والوزراء المختصين، دقائق تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة. 


*الفصل التاسع - مخاطر وكوارث طبيعية*

المادة 49- تتم إدارة الموارد المشتركة مع الدول الأخرى بشكل مستدام وعلى أساس التعاون والإعلام والتشاور المتبادل، وفقاً لأحكام المعاهدات الدولية والاقليمية المبرمة بين الدول التي يتشارك معها لبنان الموارد المذكورة. 


*الفصل التاسع - مخاطر وكوارث طبيعية*

المادة 50- توضع خطة وطنية لإدارة الكوارث والمخاطر الطبيعية لكل منطقة من لبنان وتشمل خطة إدارة بيئية تحضرها وزارة البيئة بالتعاون مع الوزارات المختصة. وتحدد التدابير الوقائية التي يجب إتخاذها لمواجهة كل تلوث بيئي خطير ينجم عن كوارث طبيعية او بفعل الحروب أو خلافه، وصلاحيات الإدارات والسلطات المختصة في تنفيذ هذه التدابير بمراسيم تتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح وزير البيئة والوزراء المختصين. 
*الباب السادس - المسؤوليات والعقوبات*

*الفصل الاول - المسؤوليات*

المادة 51- مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الموجبات والعقود وقانون العقوبات، إن كل انتهاك للبيئة يلحق ضرراً بالأشخاص أو بالبيئة يسأل فاعله بالتعويض المتوجب. وللدولة، ممثلة بوزارة البيئة، المطالبة بالتعويضات الخاصة الناتجة عن الأضرار اللاحقة بالبيئة. 

المادة 52- 1- إن المسؤولين عن أي ضرر يطال البيئة بسبب أعمال منجزة من دون تصريح أو بصورة مخالفة للأحكام القانونية والنظامية النافذة، لا سيما تلك المتعلقة بدراسات الفحص البيئي المبدئي أو تقييم الأثر البيئي، ملزمون باتخاذ كل التدابير التي تؤدي إلى إزالة الضرر، على نفقتهم الخاصة. 2- إن النفقات الناتجة عن التدابير التي تتخذها السلطات المختصة لمنع كل ضرر يطال البيئة، تكون على عاتق المسؤول عن هذا الضرر. 

المادة 53- عل كل من يستثمر مؤسسة مصنفة أو يستعمل مواد كيميائية، ضارة و/أو خطرة كما يحددها هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية، أو يوقع عقد ضمان ضد كل المخاطر التي تهدد البيئة. 
*الفصل الثاني - ضبط الجنح*

المادة 54- 1- تضبط المخالفات لأحكام هذا القانون ولنصوصه التطبيقية، بموجب محاضر ضبط ينظمها أفراد الضابطة العدلية وفقاً للقوانين المرعية الإجراء؛ 2- من أجل ضبط المخالفات ومراقبة التقيد بهذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية، لأفراد الضابطة العدلية ولمراقبي وزارة البيئة وفق القوانين المرعية الاجراء. أ - الدخول إلى حرم ومباني المنشآت والمؤسسات المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون. ب - التفتيش في حرم ومباني وإنشاءات وتجهيزات ومستودعات المنشآت والمؤسسات المذكورة أعلاه. ج - الاطلاع على جميع الوثائق والمستندات المتعلقة بشروط وإجراءات العمل البيئي للمنشآت والمؤسسات المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون، أو لأنشطتها. د - أخذ عينات ومقادير لإجراء التحاليل الضرورية. 3 - يشترط لممارسة أفراد الضابطة العدلية وظيفتهم في الأماكن الأخرى التي يشتبه فيها بممارسة أنشطة أو بوجود مواد، من شأنها المساس بالبيئة الحصول على موافقة خطية مسبقة من النيابة العامة والإستعانة بأفراد قوى الأمن الداخلي كلما دعت الحاجة. 

المادة 55- تحال محاضر الضبط مع المستندات والإفادات والمعلومات كافة المتعلقة بها، إلى النيابة العامة وتبلغ نسخة عنها إلى وزارة البيئة. 

المادة 56- ينظر في المخالفات المضبوطة، وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ولنصوصه التطبيقية، القضاة المنفردون المختصون في المحافظة التي حصلت فيها المخالفة، وتطبق بشأن هذه المخالفات أصول المحاكمات الموجزة المتعلقة بالجرائم المشهودة، وتكون أحكامهم قابلة للإستتئناف فقط. 


*الفصل الثالث - التدابير الادارية*

المادة 57- إن تطبيق العقوبات الجزائية لا يحول دون صلاحية الإدارات والسلطات المختصة، بعد إنذار خطي تبلغه بالطريقة الإدارية إلى المخالف، بأن تتخذ بحقه كل أو بعض التدابير الإدارية التالية: أ - فرض شروط خاصة للسماح بمتابعة تنفيذ نشاط معين، فضلاً عن تدابير وقائية ومراقبة ذاتية وتدقيق بيئي، بصورة مستمرة، وتعليق الترخيص العائد لهذا النشاط إلى حين التقيد بالشروط الخاصة والتدابير المذكورة. ب - منع نشاط معين بسبب أخطار جسيمة يسببها للبيئة، وإلغاء الترخيص العائد له وإقفال المؤسسة. ج - أعمال الإصلاح كإزالة التلوث، وإعادة التشجير وصيانة الأماكن، على نفقة المخالف. د - فرض الالزامات والغرامات. هـ - كل تدبير آخر يهدف إلى الوقاية أو إلى الحد من كل ضرر يصيب البيئة. 


*الفصل الرابع - العقوبات*

المادة 58- 1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة وبالغرامة من خمسة عشر مليون إلى مئتي مليون ليرة لبنانية، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من: - ينفذ مشروعاً يستوجب دراسة فحص بيئي مبدئي أو تقييم الأثر البيئي من دون إجراء هذه الدراسة مسبقاً أو إخضاعها لرقابة وزارة البيئة والوزارات والإدارات المختصة. - ينفذ مشروعاً يستوجب دراسة فحص بيئي مبدئي أو تقييم الأثر البيئي خلافاً لمضمون الدراسة المقدمة منه والتي تكون قد حازت على موافقة وزارة البيئة والوزارات والإدارات المختصة. - ينفذ مشروعاً لا يستوجب دراسة فحص بيئي مبدئي أو تقييم الأثر البيئي وغير متطابق والمعايير الوطنية. - يعارض او يعرقل إجراءات المراقبة والتفتيش والتحاليل المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون و/أو نصوصه التطبيقية. 2- في حال تكرار المخالفة تضاعف العقوبة. 

المادة 59- مع مراعاة أحكام القانون رقم 64/88 تاريخ 12/8/1988، يعاقب بالحبس من شهر غلى سنة وبالغرامة من مليوني إلى عشرة ملايين ليرة لبنانية، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية المتعلقة بحماية البيئة الهوائية أو البحرية أو المائية أو الأرضية وجوف الأرض. في حال التكرار تضاعف العقوبة. 

المادة 60- يعاقب بالسجن من شهر إلى سنة وبالغرامة من مليوني إلى عشرة ملايين ليرة لبنانية، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية المتعلقة بالمؤسسات المصنفة. في حال التكرار تضاعف العقوبة. 

المادة 61- مع مراعاة أحكام القانون رقم 64/88 تاريخ 12/8/1988 المتعلق بالمحافظة على البيئة ضد التلوث من النفايات الضارة والمواد الخطرة، ترفع الغرامات المنصوص عليها في القانون المذكور: من عشرة ملايين إلى مئة مليون ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 62- 1- يعاقب بالغرامة من مليون إلى عشرة ملايين ليرة لبنانية، كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية المتعلقة بالنفايات غير تلك الملحوظة في المادة الواحدة والستين من هذا القانون. 2- في حال تكرار المخالفة تضاعف العقوبة. 

المادة 63- 1- كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون ولنصوصه التطبيقية، يعاقب عليها بالغرامة من خمسمائة ألف إلى خمسة ملايين ليرة لبنانية. 2- في حال تكرار المخالفة تضاعف العقوبة. 

المادة 64- إن العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون لا تحول دون تطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات وسائر التشريعات الجزائية، والتدابير والعقوبات الإدارية أو موجب التعويض بحكم المسؤولية المدنية. 

المادة 65- خلافاً لأحكام قانون الغابات الصادر بتاريخ 7 كانون الثاني 1949، لا سيما مادته 98، يعود مجموع الغرامات والتعويضات المقضي بها عملاً بأحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية، إلى الصندوق الوطني للبيئة. 


*الباب السابع - أحكام نهائية*

المادة 66- يحق لوزير البيئة إجراء مصالحة على الغرامات وعلى التعويضات التي يحكم بها بشأن الأضرار التي تصيب البيئة، تطبيقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية، شرط ألا تتناول التسوية أكثر من نصف قيمة الغرامة أو التعويض. 

المادة 67- تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا القانون أو التي تتعارض ومضمونه. 

المادة 68- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------

